# Cyp. acaule update



## Jorch (May 23, 2011)

Both of my acaule are in bloom now. The color has significantly deepened just a few days after opening. 

Last week:






This week:


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 23, 2011)

Nice Jorch! How long have you grown those babies?


----------



## SlipperKing (May 25, 2011)

Nice, keep them going! It looks as though the pouch has inflated more as well.


----------



## W. Beetus (May 25, 2011)

Stunning acaule!


----------



## SlipperFan (May 25, 2011)

Amazing flower.


----------



## Jorch (May 25, 2011)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Nice Jorch! How long have you grown those babies?



Tom, this is the first year! I hope I can keep them alive for more than a year... oke:


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 26, 2011)

Jorch said:


> Tom, this is the first year! I hope I can keep them alive for more than a year... oke:



Good luck! I'd definitely use the vinegar and water trick and lay off the fertilizer.


----------



## etex (May 26, 2011)

Super blooming!!!


----------

